# Cat friendly housing for a student in Melbourne?



## mcrutti (Jun 15, 2011)

Greetings!

I will be moving from the United States to Australia to attend The University of Melbourne. I am bringing my cat with me and am looking to find housing that is cat friendly. Ideally, a one-person unit that is relatively close to the uni and moderately priced is what I am looking for.

I have searched the major websites, but have not located a cat friendly unit for one person. Moving from America makes it difficult to call and verify whether a unit is pet friendly or not, so ANY little bit of help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello Mcrutti,

have good friends in the area, i'll ask around for some taking in cats.
who knows maybe it's the right area for you and your cat.

cheers


----------



## mcrutti (Jun 15, 2011)

Pencilpusher,

Thanks for looking around, any bit of help is great. I'll be glad to give you more specific information if you need, just shoot me a pm.

Thanks again!


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*movers Australia*

Sorry, i can't help in this matter. But if you want info about the location of room in the Sydney area that i can provide you. I'm not sure that they will allow the cat.


----------



## mcrutti (Jun 15, 2011)

jeremyh,
Thanks for the offer. However, I will be attending the University of Melbourne and the drive from Sydney may be a little far. 

If I am in need of some movers though I will be sure to let you know.
Cheers


----------

